# Look What I Found



## Metal Liz (1/7/14)

Just spot the awesome pic that i found on google search while searching awesome vaping pictures!!!

Rock on @TylerD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (1/7/14)

lol which guy is tyler d there liz?

the chimney in the forest guy?


----------



## johan (1/7/14)

MarkK said:


> lol which guy is tyler d there liz?
> 
> the chimney in the forest guy?


 
middle, left hand side with beard behind the big white vapor cloud


----------



## Metal Liz (1/7/14)

the "steamtrain" with the red walls in the background  that was some huge @ss cloud!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (1/7/14)

haha noticed that one but thought the forest looked more like SA  
Nice huge plume there lol. Chance of rain?


----------



## Metal Liz (1/7/14)

i think he's a dragon in disguise hahaha fire breather, i think someone needed call the fire department that day


----------

